# Rhinestone Font



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me what font is used here.

thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Iam not at my office now, but it looks like Edwardian Script...with only part of the font with rhinestones I will double check later


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think it is Edwardian afterall...Edwardian has more swirl on the capital 'B'. you might look at Cotillion I think that is much closer


----------



## Winger61 (Sep 5, 2008)

Charles,
Do you know how to get that effect in the DAS software.
Thanks for you help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not really sure how to do with the DAS software since it appears that the stones are only on part of the letters. You would have to do a two step...make the a normal transfer and them make a template with the same size with the stencils. I actually think that I would be tempted to manually place the stones..sorry I am not much help

This might be a question to pose to DAS tech support


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

It kind of looks a little like Ballpark too....

Ballpark Weiner Font | dafont.com

Kevin


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Embassy BT is a very close match to that font.


----------



## SparkleGear (Jul 19, 2012)

There are some online tools that can recognize fonts and typefaces. Even if you don't get an exact match it can get you close enough that you can find a substitute. 

One that sometimes works well is www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

You can also google for Font Identifier


----------

